# Telehealth services



## korolevam (Feb 21, 2012)

Does anybody know if Medicare covers telehealth services now?


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Feb 22, 2012)

korolevam said:


> Does anybody know if Medicare covers telehealth services now?



*190* - Medicare Payment for Telehealth Services

Effective October 1, 2001, coverage and payment for Medicare telehealth includes consultation, office visits, individual psychotherapy, and pharmacologic management delivered via a telecommunications system. Eligible geographic areas include rural health professional shortage areas (HPSA) and counties not classified as a metropolitan statistical area (MSA). Additionally, Federal telemedicine demonstration projects as of December 31, 2000, may serve as the originating site regardless of geographic location.

Then refer to:

*190.2* - Eligibility Criteria

http://www.cms.gov/manuals/downloads/clm104c12.pdf


----------



## dballard2004 (Feb 23, 2012)

Just to add to Rebecca's reply:

If you meet the criteria for reporting telehealth services to Medicare, to my understanding,  you also need to append one of the following modifiers:

GQ Via asynchronous telecommunications system
GT Via interactive audio/video telecommunication systems


----------



## arizona1 (Aug 21, 2012)

*telemedicine /telehealth*

Is telemedicine an allowable submission to CMS for Risk Adjustment
Thank you


----------

